# Fish poop not pretty



## SA_Aquatic (4 Mar 2014)

" We don't like the way the fish poop look, it is not pretty, can you do something about it!" We received this comment from one of our customers.

The fishes are parrot cichlids.

Anyone got any advices?


----------



## Lindy (4 Mar 2014)

I don't suppose you can tell them not to be so idiotic?


----------



## James O (4 Mar 2014)

Some options:

stop feeding the fish - no more poop but the cost of replacing them every week
Fish diapers - then you just have to catch them
Poop coloured substrate - crappy suggestion I know 


Tell them the fish will stop pooping when they do.  If that doesn't get through to them they are too stupid to keep fish


----------



## Jafooli (4 Mar 2014)

Or tell them to buy a gravel vacuum and if they wish they could use that to clean up after there fish, kind of like doggy bags for a dog. 
I never see any fish mess in my tank, maybe on a leaf now and then, do they have substrate? as if it was bare bottom I could understand. 
Although I don't understand why you would contact the shop asking for help with fish mess unless it was a prank.


----------



## Vazkez (4 Mar 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I don't suppose you can tell them not to be so idiotic?



lol +1


----------



## SA_Aquatic (4 Mar 2014)

Jafooli said:


> Or tell them to buy a gravel vacuum and if they wish they could use that to clean up after there fish, kind of like doggy bags for a dog.
> I never see any fish mess in my tank, maybe on a leaf now and then, do they have substrate? as if it was bare bottom I could understand.
> Although I don't understand why you would contact the shop asking for help with fish mess unless it was a prank.


We service their fish tank, there is a super good filtration system. It is just they don't like it when the fish poops.  . I suppose I could go with James O suggestion!


----------



## Lindy (4 Mar 2014)

SA_Aquatic said:


> It is just they don't like it when the fish poops.



These people should not have pets...


----------



## Lindy (4 Mar 2014)

put some of those plastic fish in that float up and down.


----------



## Jafooli (4 Mar 2014)

Maybe they just have coprophobia. I guess we all have our fears. Still when I watch my fish eat/swim I never see or witness them mess. I know its different when I watch my goldfish/koi in the summer and I must admit its not pleasant, but what can you do. 

Good luck, hopefully they can learn to enjoy there fish even though they mess a lot.


----------



## kirk (4 Mar 2014)

I'd of told them it all disappears at night.  Or I've asked them not to flush.


----------



## kirk (4 Mar 2014)

Jafooli said:


> Maybe they just have coprophobia. I guess we all have our fears. Still when I watch my fish eat/swim I never see or witness them mess. I know its different when I watch my goldfish/koi in the summer and I must admit its not pleasant, but what can you do.
> 
> Good luck, hopefully they can learn to enjoy there fish even though they mess a lot.


   when we had larger fish, they would always be halfway through squeezing one out when anyone came round the house. Swimming around with it hanging off them dirty little so and soes.


----------



## Michael W (4 Mar 2014)

I rarely witness my fish poo until I attempt to do some photography, then the rummynoses will make a dash toward the fish when they're doing their business thinking its food, not pleasant.


----------



## allan angus (4 Mar 2014)

take the fish out and replace them with shrimp ?


----------



## dw1305 (5 Mar 2014)

Hi all,
I've never kept Parrot Cichlids, (or any larger fish for a long time), but I think if your fish have long strings of poo hanging from them it is often to do with diet. I feed a lot of live food, and that definitely removes it as a problem. 

I think if you keep something like a big _Panaque _(L190 etc. <http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=151>) that is going to process a lot of wood whatever happens then I think regular siphoning is your best hope.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ruke (15 Mar 2014)

Leaf litter at the bottom of the tank and let it blend in haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (15 Mar 2014)

I keep several large waste producing Pleco's, and have found that by mounting spraybar or return  on back glass ,aimed toward's front glass, that debri on the substrate get's pushed toward's the rear glass =cleaner front substrate areas, assuming good flow from filter's.
Have also found that dark colored substrate is more forgiving than white sand or light colored substrate. 
Hate to think what these folk's might think about a pet dog,or cat,or a child which leaves doogy on floor,yard,or diaper.


----------

